# Transformadores Toroidales de Ferrita



## norikatzu (Ene 25, 2007)

yo tambíen estoy en lo mismo amigo yo reparo fuentes de Pc´s y a veces algunas fuentes no tienen solución, asi que les desmonto la ferrita y lo desarmo para futuros proyectos ya tengo varios aqui en mi taller de todo tamaño y formas pero aun asi no consigo seleccionar el tipo de ferrita para hacer por ejemplo una fuente switching.

me pasaron un dato de que puedo encontrar mas informaciónramción de ferritas en la paguina de ferroxcube y con eso ahora me estoy guiando para realizar mis proyectos...


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 6, 2007)

hola nesesito información sobre transformadores toroidales ya que me an dicho que son mas economicos y mejor que los clasicos pues nesesito saber 
*para que clase de equipos se usa?
*cuales son sus ventajas y desventaja y cualquier otra informaciónrmacio sobre el armado y componentes que llevan esos transformadores ya que son muy interesantes ya que son mas economicos y no muy costosos de fabricar he buscado mucho en la web información sobre ello pero parece que las tienen bien guardadas deve ser por que si se pubica toda la información sobre eso se quedarian sin negocio los fabricantes de transformadores combencionales asi que espero que me echen una mano a ver si le podemos hacer bien al foro saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola, esto es lo más completo que encontré en cuanto a los cálculos:

http://www.bcae1.com/trnsfrmr.htm

Está en inglés pero se entiende, no es inglés muy avanzado. Tiene unos programitas para calcularlos.

Por lo que yo sé, los núcleos aguantan mayores frecuencias (dependiendo del material).
Los toroidales son muy usados en conversiones DC-DC. En esta página habla de los toroides de ferrite para transformadores para fuentes switching.
La principal ventaja de una fuente switching es que trabaja a mayor tensión, con lo que se necesitan núcleos más chicos y livianos; otra ventaja es que al ser switching es más estable y lleva capacitores de filtro más chicos.
No es muy difícil hacer una fuente básica switching, con el TL494 y unos componentes más ya está, el problema es el cálculo del transformador que en sí no es un problema tampoco, el problema es conseguir los datos técnicos del núcleo para hacer los cálculos.

Bueno, espero que entre todos hagamos algo con los transformadores toroidales de una vez por todas! jeje.

Un abrazo!


----------



## JV (Jun 6, 2007)

> La principal ventaja de una fuente switching es que trabaja a mayor tensión



Francisco, me parece que quisiste decir a mayor frecuencia.

He realizado pruebas con transformadores con nucleo de ferrite, del tipo casoleta, parecidos a los transformadores comunes, y no he tenido buenos resultados en las bajas frecuencias, por abajo de los 100Hz, claro que con ondas cuadradas.

Respecto a los toroides, no coincido en que el problema sea conseguir datos tecnicos, eso se consigue mas o menos facil, lo dificil es conseguir los toroides en si. En mi trabajo usamos toroides para filtrado y por mas que buscamos solo encontramos un mayorista de electronica que vende, aclaro que descarto a los que nos consiguen comprando una caja de 3000 o 5000 piezas.

http://200.117.251.27/elemon/

Para obtener mas información le recomiendo que se den una vuelta por Epcos, uno de los mayores fabricantes de ferrites:

www.epcos.com

Saludos..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 7, 2007)

Si, mayor frecuencia, me confundí.
Todavía estoy tratando de encontrar dónde comprar los toroides, todos los que tengo son de equipos desarmados y es difícil conseguir datos de esos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 7, 2007)

¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo comprar toroides de ferrite en Capital Federal (Argentina)?
Estoy buscando hace 1 semana pero parece que se los tienen bien guardados, jeje


----------



## JV (Jun 7, 2007)

Francisco, me parece que no miraste el link que deje:

http://200.117.251.27/elemon/

Si entras vas a ver que dice en la parte de contacto:

Casa Central:
Franklin D. Roosevelt 5415 (C1431BZM)
Buenos Aires - Argentina

que yo sepa eso es capital 

Saludos..


----------



## rampa (Jun 7, 2007)

Francisco Galarza como te dije anteriormente ... aca se consiguen:

Casa Central :
Solís 225/227/229 - (C1078AAE)
Bs. As. - Argentina
Tel: (5411) 4375.3366 / (5411) 4372.1864
Fax: (5411) 4325.8076 / (5411) 4372.6214
E-mail: electro@electrocomponentes.com

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/direcciones.html

Hace unos dias fui a la pequeña sucursal que tienen aca en Cordoba y tienen cerca de 20 medidas diferentes, me dijieron que en la casa central (la de BS AS) tienen gran variedad.

Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 8, 2007)

Bueno, rama, lamentablemente acá no los tienen, en Electrocomponentes pero gracias por la información!
JV: lo primero que hice fue entrar en la página y mandar un mail preguntando. Hace como 3 días que no lo contestan. Llamé como 15 veces y siempre ocupado.
Gracias


----------



## Gabf (Jun 10, 2007)

Que es una fuente switching? 

Yo pense que esas directamente no usaban ningun tipo de transformador :S

Y tmb tenia entendido al parecer mal que los toroidales eran iguales que los otros ... o sea los conectaba al primario a 220 y el secundario al puente rectificador :S..

Saludos y aclarenme la duda si se atreven  jajaja 

Gabf


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 10, 2007)

Hay toroides que pueden usarse directamente a 220V o 110V o cualquier tensión pero a baja frecuencia. Hay núcleos de material de ferrite que son buenos en alta frecuencia. Al usar frecuencias altas en los transformadores, cerca de 100KHz, podés sacar mucha potencia de nucleos chiquitos, como las fuentes de PC, son de 500W y llevan 3 transformadores muy chiquitos.


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Tengo una dudas sobre transformadores de núcleo toroidal. Es decir, mi interés radica en poder reutilizar aquellos núcleos que se puede obtener directamente del desmontaje de las fuentes de aparatos viejos. Debe ser posible desmantelas las bobinas viejas para reemplazarlas por bobinas de diseño propio, ¿no es así?.

Gracias...


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Otra cosa, he visto algunos toroides con más de dos bobinas... una vez desarmé una fuente conmutada de PC que tenía un toroide con 3 bobinas sobre el núcleo.

Saludos... gracias...


----------



## joryds (Jul 24, 2008)

Hola compañeros, tengo inconveniente con el cálculo de un transformador Toroide, he utilizado la pagina que recomendó el compañero Francisco http://www.bcae1.com/trnsfrmr.htm con los valores que anexe obtuve en el primario 14 espiras
Y con una fórmula que se muestre más abajo Np= 18 espiras

No sé si estas formula dependan de la configuración que se utilice, porque yo estoy utilizando FULL BRIDGE.

Cuando estaba empezando a desarrollar la fuente si tener idea probé con 14 espiras y le coloque una carga constante a la salida, y al llegar la corriente a 5Amp el fusible se quemaba, luego probé con otro transformador toroide que en el primario tenía 26 espiras y puede obtener 10Amp sin que se quemara el fusible.

Por la visto las 14 espiras me aumentan la corriente en el primario, así que si algún compañero me pudiera dar una formula o me pudiera corregir le agradecería.

Voy a adjuntar varia foto de la fuente, aunque ya está funcionando la idea es que me entregue +/-70 a 20Amp

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 24, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Que es una fuente switching?
> 
> Yo pense que esas directamente no usaban ningun tipo de transformador :S
> 
> ...



En español es  " conmutada " y siempre usa una inductancia o bobina, que en la mayoría de los casos termina siendo un transformador.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 12, 2008)

Alguien de Venezuela sabe en donde se pueden conseguir toroides TO-50-6 y FT-43?


----------



## Vlad (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola

Alguien sabe como responde la ferrite a bajas frecuencias, es decir, es posible hacer un transformador para fuente lineal, usando un toroide de ferrite en ves de laminas de hierro?
Seguramente seria de baja potencia puesto que los toroides son pequeños.

Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 2, 2009)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Alguien sabe como responde la ferrite a bajas frecuencias, es decir, es posible hacer un transformador para fuente lineal, usando un toroide de ferrite en ves de laminas de hierro?
> Seguramente seria de baja potencia puesto que los toroides son pequeños.


Baja potencia y muuuuuchas vueltas.
El problema es que al ferrite le vas a tener que dar alrededor del triple de vueltas. En nucleos chicos es una locura.
Pensa que a un nucleo comun de 4cm2 le tenes que dar ~3000 vueltas de alambre de 0.15mm al primario para 220V-50Hz --> ~9000 vueltas para un toroide de ferrite de 4cm2 no es muy sencillo que digamos.


----------



## gokudesm (Mar 1, 2009)

hola queria saber si con un nucleo de ferrite se puede pasar de 220 a 40v con 5A o solo sirve para fuentes conmutadas que trabajan con altas frecuencias? 
El nucleo lo saque de un monitor de la parte del Flyback
y si se puede como lo podria fabricar?

gracias


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 26, 2009)

en fin alguien me puede explicar para que sirven y como funcionan los inductores toroidales,gracias saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

Sirve para lo mismo que cualquier otro inductor.
La diferencia esta en que en un nucleo toroidal el circuito magnetico es mas corto que en las otras geometrias, eso te permite tener la misma inductancia con menos vueltas, al ser menos cobre tenes menos perdidas en el cobre, al ser menos volumen de nucleo tenes menos perdidas en el nucleo...  --> el inductor toroidal tiene menos perdidas que los otros.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 26, 2009)

ok eduardo ,gracias por responder ,pero  desde la entrada a la saldia cual es el cambio? funcionan por pulsos?por que?
cual es la finalidad directa de estos',aumentar voltaje? o son soportes para crear circuitos y en conjunto lograr un fin especifico?
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2009)

La forma toroidal solamente influye en que vas a tener menos perdidas que con las otras geometrias.
Si es de pulsos, alta o baja frecuencia, la corriente y tension a la salida, etc, dependen de como este hecho el bobinado (vueltas, cantidad de bobinas,alambre), las dimensiones y el material del nucleo.

El efecto de la inductancia es solamente que la tension en bornes es proporcional a la derivada de la corriente ( V = L dI/dt ). El uso de esta propiedad para elevar tension, filtrar señales, loquesea...  es tarea de los elementos que tenga alrededor.


----------



## ALEX2050 (Sep 3, 2009)

hola colegas tengo un nucleo de un transformador toroidal quisiera que me explicaran para darle las vueltas en el nucleo


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 4, 2009)

Si bobinas perpendicular a la tangente, lo más fácil, el área efectiva es menor que bobinando en el sentido de la tangente del círculo interno. ¿Se entendió?
Controlá la prolijidad y la simetría desde adentro, por fuera te quedan los hilos separados a la misma distancia.
Si dejas algo medio flojo, cuando lo usas vibra, haciendo un ruido particular, desde un hum a un chiflido según la frecuencia.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 4, 2009)

Harleytronics: Te comento que sí, funcionan con pulsos, generalmente son de frecuencias elevadas.

Los nucleos toroidales estan cosntruidos con una ferrita de muy alta permeabilidad magnética, esto quiere decir que la transferencia del campo magnético fluye sin perdidas al exterior por su forma circular, de ahí qie no tengan blindaje. Por lo que todo su potencial magnético se transfiere con la menor perdida hacia los bobinados.
Sirven como bobinas de choke, transformadores elevadores de voltaje y corriente, transformadores reductores, y mucho más. Desde luego son muy eficientes, la mejor forma de conseguirlos es quitarselos a las fuentes conmutadas de los PC - que no sirvan, las fuentes... no, las PC.
Supongo que existen tiendas que vendan las ferritas toroidales, pero ignoro donde están. En México? EUA? Dónde??



			
				Catman9139 dijo:
			
		

> hola broters yo tampoco se mucho sobres estas cosas pero como es que se conectan a la
> 110/22o., tamebiun traen cuatro terminales¿¿


 
Nada de eso, operan con un circuito oscilador de alta frecuenciade valores del Khz.
Pueden tener cuatro a más terminales. Fucionan de manera similar a los convencionales pero con mejor desempeño. El secundario se rectifica con diodos para frecuencias altas y se filtra con condensadores comunes.

Muchos televisores funcionan con fuentes conmutadas, si tienes un diagrama de uno de estos televisores, notarás que existe un circuito imediatamente despues de rectificada la tensión de alimentación, -110-220- ,segun sea el caso.
Solo que estoas fuentes tienen un transformadores convensional para frecuencias altas, menos vueltas en bibinados. por lo que son más chicos. Poseen varias tensiones de salida. "No son toroidales" Así...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola volthor
El calibre del alambre esta en relacion a la corriente que lo circula.
Dicen los que saben que 2 mm2. por Amper es suficiente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## emurriper (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola, como calculo el area del toroidal? (A)


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola emurriper

Tu pregunta. Creo, es un tanto ambigua.

Quieres saber que area del toroide necesitas para unos determinados Watts ? ó
Quieres saber que area tiene un toroide que ya tienes.

De cualquier modo el area del toroide es AxB. Lo que mida A por lo que mida B.

Saludos.
A sus ordenes


----------



## emurriper (Feb 4, 2010)

se ve facil,  gracias y disculpa la molestia


----------



## plastikman (May 11, 2010)

Hola, pues yo estoy interesado en hacer un transformador toroidal para un amplificador de 100w por canal publicado en el foro, necesito un transformador para 120V en el primario y 32-0-32 en el secundario a 4 amperes para fabricarme la version estereo, el problema es que un transformador de chapas de estas caracteristicas me cuesta 700 pesos mexicanos, algo asi como 55 dolares de obama.

Acá en México encontre una tienda de electronica donde venden toroides de varios tamaños desde 3 cm hasta 10 cm de diametro, costando este ultimo 90 pesos, (aprox: 7 dolares de obama).

La cuestión es que si este toroide de 10 cm de diametro me podra servir para hacer el trafo. No tengo idea de que es el nucleo del toroide ya que la "dona" esta recubierta de plastico amarillo. 



> No se si esta permitido decir en el foro el lugar. Pero si te interesa un servidor conoce donde.


 
Para Ricardo Martín: mencionas que sabes donde comprar los toroides en México, me podrias decir en donde los consigo, lo que pasa es que quiero un toroide mas grande


----------



## Electron772 (May 12, 2010)

Hola plastikman,hace unos meses atras yo tambien estaba investigando sobre estos transformadores toroides y no pude adquirir los toroides para tratar de hacer un transformador de este tipo,haci que consigue lamina tipo El para hacer un transformador de 33-0-33 a 6 amperes,de igual manera sale caro hacer transformadores con este tipo de material ,no es recomendable aparte son muy pesados.Por otra parte amigo lo prinsipal es que tu ya encontrastes el lugar donde comprar este tipo de material.Primero investiga las caracteristicas del material toroidal,si es para transformadores.Porque tengo entendido que hay toroides para diferentes aplicaciones.Toda esta informacion la deben de tener en el lugar de venta.Por otra parte te cuento que yo tengo un transformador toroidal de 32-0-32 mas 9 voltios para ventilador a 6 amperes,la verdad son muy buenos lo uso para pruebas con amplificadores que lleban el TDA7294,por otro lado yo pienso que si te sirve esta "DONA Toroidal de 10 cm".Pues es mas o menos la medida que tiene el mio aparte del cobre que tiene.Pienso mas adelante estudiar mas este transformador,del cobre que lleba calibre,vueltas todo referente a este Transformador para fabricar uno similar a este.Bueno si consigues la ferrita toirodal avisas y aqui en el foro todos podemos ayudar.Que tengan buen dia


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2010)

plastikman dijo:


> ...Acá en México encontre una tienda de electronica donde venden toroides de varios tamaños desde 3 cm hasta 10 cm de diametro, ....


¿ El núcleo que encontraste es de Ferrita o Hierro ?
Hierro = Sirve para transformadores de alimentación toroidales que trabajan directo desde la tensión de línea.
Ferrita = Sirve para fuentes conmutadas que trabajan por pulsos electrónicamente generados y de alta frecuencia.


----------



## plastikman (May 17, 2010)

Perdon por la tardanza en contestar, aca en el trabajo nos restringieron el internet y ya ho habia podido entrar al foro.

Les comento que pregunté en esta tienda pero no me saben decir de que material son, auque los toroides son nuevos y vienen empaquetados en cajas pero creo que la persona que me atendió no entiende ni papa de lo que vende. Creo que el sabado voy a comprar uno para quitarle el forro y ver el material, sacarle unas fotos y asi me puedan ayudar a identificar de que material son.

Para los que les interese, encontre esta tienda en la calle de Republica del Salvador, en las calles del centro, no me fijé que numero era pero lo investigo y lo posteo.

Gracias por la respuesta electron, en caso de no poder fabricar el toroide, me podrias comentar si el transformador que hiciste con laminacion E I lo calculaste con los programas que hay publicados aqui en el foro y si no tuviste problemas a la hora de hacerlo y si tira los volts y watts que calculaste. Acá en esta misma calle donde venden los toroides se consigue la laminacion E I y el almbre pero quiero primero sacarme la espina del transformador toroidal.

Fogonazo, permiteme investigar esos datos el sabado y te respondo ese mismo día, ya sea que averigue de que material son o le quite el aislante a uno para investigar. Tambien para decirles las medidas exactas.

Saludos.


----------



## plastikman (May 19, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda, hipotéticamente hablando, si tuviera un toroide para amplificador de audio con las siguientes especificaciones: 

Voltaje primario: 230 V CA
Secundario: 30-0-30 V
Corriente: 5 amperes
Potencia: 300 VA

Pero yo vivo en México y aca el voltaje de linea es de 115 V CA
Mi pregunta: ¿Se puede conectar este transformador toroidal a los 115 V de acá? ¿en caso que si, que pasaria, tendria en el secundario 15-0-15V, o la corriente que maneja bajaria a la mitad a 2.5 A o la potencia del transformador bajaria a 150 VA o un poco de todo? ¿O todo lo contrario? La verdad es que no tengo idea de lo que pasaria, agradecería que alguien me oriente.

Acá en México una persona me vende uno con las caracteristicas mencionadas, pero no se si comprarlo por que igual y no me sirve, tambien si alguien sabe como se podria adaptar al voltaje de mi pais si es que se puede.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2010)

Fijate cuántos cables tiene en el primario el toroidal que te ofrecen.

Usualmente vienen con 4 cables (son las puntas de dos bobinados de 110V) y según cómo los conectes podés usarlos en 110V o 220V.
Poniendo los bobinados en serie se conecta a 220V, si los ponés en paralelo, a 110V.

Si ese es el caso de tu trafo, adelante nomás. Si sólo tiene 2 cables... No lo compres.

Saludos


----------



## plastikman (May 21, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta cacho, el trafo trae 6 cables, me comenta la persona que lo vende que 2 son de un secundario, otros 2 del otro secundario y los dos restantes son el primario, por lo que tu me comentas no me sirve para un amplificador de audio, crees que se pueda adaptar para usarse en alguna otra aplicacion?

Saludos!!


----------



## plastikman (May 24, 2010)

> ¿ El núcleo que encontraste es de Ferrita o Hierro ?
> Hierro = Sirve para transformadores de alimentación toroidales que trabajan directo desde la tensión de línea.
> Ferrita = Sirve para fuentes conmutadas que trabajan por pulsos electrónicamente generados y de alta frecuencia.


 
Hola Fogonazo, te comento que esos toroides que me venden son de ferrita.... Parece que los transformadores toroidales no estan hechos para mi...


----------



## rgaricano (Feb 20, 2011)

púes si, parece que hay algún problema con el enlace directo, como decís, hay que pegar la dirección directamente en la barra de direcciones (lo siento, a mi no me había pasado)

también se puede bajar de este hilo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/391229/ _


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola joseluisvergara

Lo primero que se necesita para hacer ese transformador toroidal es la medida del núcleo.
Luego el material de que está hecho ese núcleo para determinar las líneas magnéticas que puede manejar.
Con la medida del núcleo se determina los Watts que puede proporcionar ese transformador toroidal.

Por acá hablan de algunos cálculos:http://www.bcae1.com/trnsfrmr.htm https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-8080/index2.htmlEn El Mensaje #31 Está el calculo de Transformadores

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arias887 (Mar 19, 2011)

Tengo este montoncito de toriodes y no se que hacer con ellos...

El grandote que esta ala izquierda de la pila es de color verde con cara roja, hay otro verde-azul, otro morado del todo y el que esta debajo de la pila, en si, es como una lamina, como la capa metalica de los CD's, enrrollada formando una rosquita parecido a un toroide y de hecho estaba con su bobinado y todo, ninguno de esos esta en el .PDF Cacho....

alguien sabe a que frecunencias corresponden????  a ver si alguuuuuun dia ago algo con ellos  ...

Gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola arias887

Probablemente en el PDF adjunto vengan la característica que estás buscando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arias887 (Mar 19, 2011)

MrCarlos...
Ese es el .PDF al que me refiero y ay no estan...
gracias de todas formas...


----------



## Neodymio (May 12, 2011)

Nilfred, cómo es eso de bobinar en el sentido a la tangente? Los que conozco son así y creo que son los perpendiculares a la tangente.
Existe algun calculo para fabricarlos?
Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (May 13, 2011)

No encontré ninguna foto, pero el cálculo se deriva del mismo método para fabricarlos:

-Se bobina perpendicular sobre un anillo externo. Usar esta dimensión para el cálculo.
-Se sujetan en su lugar con un anillo interno.
-Se remueve el anillo externo.
-Se peina en un sentido.
-Se encinta.
-Se remueve el anillo interno.


----------



## mkdenki (Jul 15, 2011)

Saludos.
Es posible juntar o unir dos o tres toroides de ferrita para que trabaje a mayor vatiaje?
Estoy queriendo hacerme una soldadora inverter de 180 o 160 Amp como esta http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/download.php?id=28063
pero no consigo los núcleos  E I de ferrita grandes, solo los de unos tv que son como de 5x5x2cm,
también unos toroides de 4->Diámetro Ex. por 2.5 o 3 ->Diam. Int por 1.5 o 2 de Alt. (todo en cm)
Todo esto en un puesto de cachibaches(chatarra) asi que ni preguntar por algún dato técnico, y las medidas tomadas con el "Ojimetro".
Como dije, ¿Es posible juntar dos o tres toroides (Lógicamente iguales) para aumentar del vatiaje?
PD la tensión de red es de 220v

La idea es :
1.-rectificar 220va sería como 310vc
2.-310vc pasa por IGBT´s con una frecuencia de 50khz al Tf (en este caso el toroide) 
3.-Rectificar la salida y obtener 40vdc a 180 amp.
Por favor, cualquier sugerencia, aportación, duda , queja, o critica será bien recibida


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola mkdenki

40V @180Amp. Serían aproximadamente 7,200 Watts. (7 Mil 200 Watts).
Un núcleo para esa potencia sería de 101.82cm. cuadrados. = 10.09 x 10.09cm. por lado. Se recomienda que el núcleo sea lo más cuadrado que se pueda.

Y claro puedes unir tantos toroides como sea necesario para lograr esos 101.82cm. Cuadrados.
Pero todos ellos deben tener la misma permeabilidad magnética para que no se calienten y aumenten las pérdidas en la transformación.

Ahora, como va ha haber varios GAP’s(Lugares donde no hay núcleo) debes aumentar un cierto porcentaje de perdidas por ese concepto.

Ten en consideración otra cosa: qué calibre de alambre se utilizaría en el secundario para que soporte esos 180Amp.
El área de ese alambre sería alrededor de 1cm. Cuadrado. Caben todas las vueltas en el toroide ??.
Luego en primario habría que considerar tambien si caben todas las vueltas en la DONA del toroide.

Por el primario circularía una corriente de 32Amp. A plena carga aproximadamente.
Qué calibre de alambre soporta 32Amp. Viendo las hojas de datos de AWG se obtiene que el calibre #6 es el adecuado.

Normalmente para máquinas de soldar se reducen las corrientes en un 30% pero aún así hay que verificar que quepan en el toroide todas las vueltas del primario y secundario.

En tu caso vas a aplicar una frecuencia de 50KHz. Al primario por lo tanto hay que verificar que permeabilidad magnética (Respuesta en frecuencia) tiene los toroides de ferrita que pretendes utilizar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arias887 (Jul 16, 2011)

MrCarlos...

Gracias por el dato de los toriodes en "paralelo"....

Y será que puedo pegarlos con cualquier pegamento, para que no se mueban, o hay de algun tipo recomendado, o mejor no hacerlo???...

Una duda:


> En el PDF, en la tabla "N°2" (Pag.03), dice que:
> 
> -Colores:      Amarillo-Blanco
> -Número:      26
> -Frecuencia: 100KHz



¿¿¿Esto hace refencia al toroide que es todo, o en su mayoria, color Amarillo y con una cara de color blanco... O no???...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola arias887

Fíjate en las imágenes de la primera página del .PDF, de los que más hay son color amarillo y amarillo con blanco.
La parte amarilla es la exterior y la interior, la parte blanca son los laterales.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mkdenki (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos,
  En esta pag. Se ve el transformador y el cable que utiliza. ¿Por qué el cable es mas delgado (no es 6awg)?
http://sites.google.com/site/lawebdeinox/electricidad-y-electronica/reparacion-soldadora-inverter
    tengo una duda, ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los toroidales hechos de ferrita y los de polvo de “Kool Mu”…
  Ferritaàhttp://www.mag-inc.com/products/ferrite-cores
  Kool Muàhttp://www.mag-inc.com/products/powder-cores/kool-mu
  Lo que pude diferenciar es que los de Ferrita tienen alta Permeabilidad Magnetica  1,000u a 10,000u y los Gauss es de 5000 aprox.
  Mientras los de Kool Mu Tienen una Permeabilidad de 10u a 100 u y los Gauss de 10,500 gauss  aprox.
  En la pag. Señala que los de ferrita son los mas usados para transformadores de corriente.
  Ahora bien. Hoy compre unos nucleos toroidales  (antes de leer el post anterior) Pensando que eran de ferrita (aun no sabia del Kool Mu) para la soldadora que quiero hacerme, como los nucleos son chicos (47mm DE), compre 6 para ver si se podía apilar y formar un nucleo mas grande para una corriente de 160 o 180amp. Al llegar a casa busque los códigos y vi que era de este material.
  Mis dudas son: ¿Qué es permeabilidad magnética? (en cristiano por favor jaja)
  ¿Qué es Gauss?, ¿el Kool Mu es mejor, peor  o da igual para este tipo de transformador?
  Gracias.
  PD Tengo 6 toroides  su código es 77439a7 http://www.mag-inc.com/File Library...w Powder Cores/Toroids/438 Size/0077439A7.pdf


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola nkdenki

Preguntas: _¿Por qué el cable es mas delgado (no es 6awg)?_
Yo te mencioné que los valores de corriente para transformadores utilizados en maquinas para soldar se reducen hasta un 30%. Así que el diámetro de los alambres resulta ser más delgado.

Tu siguiente pregunta es: _¿Qué diferencia hay entre los toroidales hechos de ferrita y los de polvo de “Kool Mu”…_
Si analizaste el contenido de los dos enlaces que anotaste creo tu mismo podrás descubrir las diferencias.

Tu tercer pregunta: _¿Qué es permeabilidad magnética?_
El la cantidad de líneas magnéticas por centímetro cuadrado que puede, digamos, manejar el núcleo.

Cuarta Pregunta>: ¿Qué es Gauss?
Fíjate por acá: [/COLOR]http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauss_(unidad) sucede que un gauss es igual a un Maxwell por centímetro cuadrado.
Pero básicamente: Gauss (G).- Unidad de medida de la inducción magnética. 1 G = 10^4 T, 1 mT = 10 G
Esto lo mencionan por acá: http://usuaris.tinet.cat/sje/imanes.htm
Hay muchísima información en Internet al respecto.

Quinta Pregunta: _¿el Kool Mu es mejor, peor o da igual para este tipo de transformador?_
Al parecer, entrando a los enlaces que anotaste, el material Kool Mu es mejor.
Sin embargo hay que analizar un poco más aquellos enlaces para poder descubrir si ese material se ajusta(Sirve para) a las características de tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 28, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no sé mucho, pero trataré de responder.
> 
> Se fija con un tornillo, y con una "super-arandela", algo así como la foto que te adjunto
> 
> ...



agrego una pregunta ¿se puede conectar un toroidal a 220V-110V a 50hz o 60hz, ya que los toroidales funcionana mejor con la alta frecuencia?


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 5, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:
			
		

> Primero, si querés conectar cualquier cosa de 110V en una red de 220V va a volar todo, en cambio si lo haces alreves, osea de 220V a 110V, vas a bajar el voltaje de salida, pero no pasa nada. A no ser que el aparato en cuestión tenga la posibilidad de elegir (manual o automático), el voltaje de entrada
> Con respecto a la frecuencia, yo no me atrevería a subirla, ni bajarla, acá te dejo unos enlaces
> Un transformador de 230V 50Hz alimentand120V 60Hz
> Cambio de 50HZ a 60HZ
> ...


yo me referia que usualmente se habla que los trafos toroides se usan para trabajar con la alta frecuencia(radios de todas las frecuencias),y no con baja frecuencia como la de la red domiciliaria


----------



## edward23 (Sep 12, 2012)

un libro muy bueno es: ¨transformadores¨ el autor se llama manuel alvarez pulido


----------



## joseluisvergara (Sep 15, 2012)

gracias Mr carlos le voy a hechar un vistaso...


----------



## alejandrogorut (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola buenas, de antemano muchas gracias,  solo deseo me colaboren como Calculo la potencia en Watts rms que se le puede sacar a un toroidal de ferrita con las siguientes caracteristicas: Diametro exterior: 85mm, Diametro interior: 62mm, Altura: 20mm


----------

